# Happy Birthday, Nicomon!



## Kelly B

This section doesn't get a lot of notice these days, so I don't know whether you'll see this, but your inbox is full. So it'll have to go here:

Happy Birthday!

Best wishes.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Just to show that it does get _some_ notice , I'd like to add my belated wishes for a Joyeux Anniversaire, Nico — or, as I think you might say over there, Bonne Fête!

Ws


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon moi je le lui ai déjà souhaité en privé, son anniv', à Nico. En retard, mais souhaité ! 
Mais là, je voudrais lui souhaiter son postiv' : *20 K posts*, ça se fête, non ?  (comment ça, off topic?)

Admettons qu'elle passe en moyenne 5 minutes par post (je suis persuadée que c'est beaucoup plus en fait, donc ceci est une estimation basse !), ses 20 000 posts ça nous fait environ 100 000 minutes de son temps. Ça nous donne 1 666 heures. Rapportées en journées de travail de 8h, ça nous fait à peu près 208 jours, ce qui nous amène grosso modo à une année de travail à temps complet ! 
En estimation haute, faut bien multiplier par 4 (20 min par post en moyenne) !  Ça fout limite la trouille, non ? 
Y'a plus à se demander pourquoi on revient sur ces forums : c'est parce qu'il y a des personnes dévouées comme elle ! 
Et comme je donne dans la liberté en ce moment : 


Bisettes et calculettes.


----------



## Nicomon

Good thing someone brought my attention to this thread a few minutes ago, or I might never have seen it.

It never even occured to me to have a look in this section.   And here I thought I was curious by nature. 

So... belated  *thank you* Kelly for opening it, and to you too, Wordsmyth  (oui, on dit « Bonne fête »)
And  of course thank you to you both for the personalized birthday cards. 

T'as raison Karine.  20 K calculé de cette façon, ça fout limite la trouille.  
Je trouve dévouée nettement plus sympa  mais y'a des jours où je me demande si je ne suis pas carrément cinglée.  

Au cas où vous en douteriez encore,  j'adore mon métier, mais surtout ce forum et toutes ces gentilles personnes qui l'habitent. 
*
Ajout : * J'aime beaucoup ce petit dessin de Dame Liberté. Pour un drink « santé », j'invite tout le monde à passer à mon *kiosque*.   
Ce sera ma tournée.  

Tourlou!  Et bisous.


----------



## Nanon

Mon Dieu, comme je suis en retard !...

À dévouement démesuré, gâteau démesuré de même. Avec autant de bisous que de carottes, ou davantage encore !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Nanon    T'es pas en retard, ce sont les années qui me rattrapent trop vite. 

Ce gâteau démesuré est trop gros pour une personne seule.  Alors, servez-vous tout le monde!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Miam!! Love carrots!

Ws


----------



## Kelly B

Oh, good, I'm glad you found it. I hope you've cleaned out your mailbox, by the way.


----------



## Nicomon

Kelly B said:


> Oh, good, I'm glad you found it. I hope you've cleaned out your mailbox, by the way.


  I have.  Just as soon as I read in my emails "Kelly B tried to send you a private message but your inbox is full" - or something like this.


----------



## Kelly B

While I've got your attention: Nicomon has passed the 20,000 mark!


----------

